# Armageddon list for ultra No point limit



## Rakados74 (Dec 25, 2016)

Guys need help to beat the new void shield generator that is now popular. Also looking for a great allied force for my drop pod ultramarine army. Thinking either blood angels or space wolves for strong melee that can support my dropped units (mostly tactical) to capture points. I heard blood angels excel at deep striking, although a thunderwolf cavalry charging in for support can also help. First of all I need the allied force to get there a.s.a.p as the main melee force while my ultras use their tactical doctrines as a shooty force.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to Heresy! :drinks:

Is this allied force purely for rules or do you have to like the models and want to play them? SW have some bad-ass rules currently with Wulfen and Thundercav, but I (somewhat obviously from my pic) prefer the aesthetic of BA. Plus BA got a nice boost with the Angel's Blade book: Assault Terminators and Sanguinary Guard can both make disordered charges out of DS and they can plug-and-play double-tapping Dreadnoughts now which is nice. Also there's a somewhat a point-cumbersome 1st Company meta-Detachment but can roll for DS from T1.

Outside of Drop Pods, the Golden Host Formation is pretty sweet. It's 2-5 Sanguinary Guard squads and either Dante or the Sanguinor. You get to choose whether or not to arrive from Deep Strike without rolling any dice, so no worries about Reserve manipulation, and you get a disordered charge upon arrival. It's not totally crushing but it's nowhere near weak. I've had a lot of fun with it and I use it at a minimal cost.

Dante

5x Sanguinary Guard - 3x swords, axe, power fist, two inferno pistols

5x Sanguinary Guard - 3x swords, axe, power fist, chapter banner

615 points.


----------



## Rakados74 (Dec 25, 2016)

*Allied force for Deep striking units*

Yes this is for rules sake since I don't have any models of either the BS or SWs.
Can they charge after they deep strike? If so then this is the win-win allied choice I really can use. Also need how to deal with the void sheild generator, ignore it and kill everything inside or go attempt to pop it?


----------



## Rakados74 (Dec 25, 2016)

My main force is Ultra demi-battle company, 1st company task force, a storm wing formation and a Imperial Knight (to deal with heavy ground units)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Rakados74 said:


> Can they charge after they deep strike?


Yes. I mentioned that they can make disordered charges out of Reserve, that means they can declare charges but not get any charge-related bonuses. If you play Dante as your Warlord they scatter 1D6" to boot and nothing in the BRB says it counts as using your jump packs as moving if you Deep Strike, so precise scatter and re-rolls charging. He can also generate a second Warlord Trait off the Strategic table if you're playing that sort of match since he's so old and wise (and a fucking bad-ass with an AP2 I6 power axe).



Rakados74 said:


> Also need how to deal with the void sheild generator, ignore it and kill everything inside or go attempt to pop it?


No experience there, no idea even what the rules are for it. What does it do on the table-top? Can't say I've ever had a problem nuking something but I play BA and there's melta and power fists everywhere in my army. I tend to always get close enough to use them :laugh:


----------



## Rakados74 (Dec 25, 2016)

The rules for the void shield generator are as followed: a building with 12/13 AV and 3 hp, starts with 1 void shield that you can purchase up to 3 for 50pts each. The shield protects all units inside from ranged shots up to 12 inches from the void shield generator. To take down a layer you must pass its 12 AV first, so that's min 3 hits to take it down. Also at the end of the owner's turn he can regenerate a layer back at 5+


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

BA Archangels Intervention Force, 3-5 Terminator squads in any combination. Shooty squads get to shoot twice when they arrive from DS, punchy squads get to do the whole disorderly charge game. This could be 15 TH/SS Terminators charging when they show up assisted by locator beacons from Drop Pods. They don't get any Reserve manipulation, but that many hammer blows will wreck just about anything. 

However, as a SM player not a BA player, why aren't you using a Skyhammer Formation of grav Devs and fist/eviscerator equipped Assault marines to ruin his day?


----------



## Rakados74 (Dec 25, 2016)

ntaw said:


> BA Archangels Intervention Force, 3-5 Terminator squads in any combination. Shooty squads get to shoot twice when they arrive from DS, punchy squads get to do the whole disorderly charge game. This could be 15 TH/SS Terminators charging when they show up assisted by locator beacons from Drop Pods. They don't get any Reserve manipulation, but that many hammer blows will wreck just about anything.
> 
> However, as a SM player not a BA player, why aren't you using a Skyhammer Formation of grav Devs and fist/eviscerator equipped Assault marines to ruin his day?


Was also building for that option, but heard that BA had this kind of formation that was more effective. (Got the grav devs, just missing the assault marines)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There aren't many Formations more powerful than the Skyhammer one when it comes to DS from Reserve, when you consider every bonus given to BA relates to charging and their Formations offer disordered charges out of DS (which is quite balanced in my opinion) they start to pale next to the Skyhammer despite having specialist troops. To my knowledge, which admittedly doesn't account for the whole 40k range but at least a large chunk of it, that Formation is the pinnacle of SM (of any flavour's) cheesery, but if you go hard with it (and why wouldn't you) it's quite expensive both points wise and financially.

Ultimately you have some models for it and no models for any other option, it might be worth considering what you already have available and trying it out before jumping to other armies for their rules.

....although Dante and a bunch of Sanguinary Guard falling from the sky into assault is really quite brilliant. Gulliballs has ceded command to him before so if you go with that option you (let's be honest here, I) can just imagine Dante showing up at a Ultramarine battlezone and going "for Sanguinius' sake boys, here, here, and _here_ if you want a win within a decade's time." :grin:


----------



## Rakados74 (Dec 25, 2016)

compared to the BS formation I guess that yours is better both tactically and financially also. I will opt for locator beacons and with their ability to charge after deep strike, it just sounds so good.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Rakados74 said:


> compared to the BS formation


The BS formation? 



Rakados74 said:


> I guess that yours is better both tactically and financially also


SG squads are (GW prices in CAD) $40 each (5 models) and you need at least two plus Dante or the Sanguinor (I think $30 for either), so it's still a fairly heavy investment.


----------

